# The 15th DW photo comp poll



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Detailing World photo comp 15 poll.

Before I go on to the poll I need to mention that I am running this on my own and the photos you submit are short listed by myself, I take my time to look at all of them to see how they best match the subject set and it's very time consuming to say the least.

Baz at Auto Detox is providing the fantastic prizes, and I for one am very grateful to him for that and I am sure you guys are too.

I have had to exclude a few photos because the rules have not been followed, Please read the rules guys! Some good photos get left out on every comp we have!

If your photo is not on the short list don't be discouraged, try again next time.

Anyhow, the photos below are the ones I have selected for the 15th Detailing World comp.

Thanks for submitting your work and good luck…

Maxtor and Baz at Auto Detox

The theme is *OUT OF PLACE*

1.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6.










7.










8.










9.










10.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Obviously I can't speak for everyone, but I for one appreciate all the time and effort you put into these comps Maxtor and look forward to them as an excuse to try something different with my camera. 

A big thanks also goes to Auto detox for his kind contribution of some great prizes each month.

Right thats enough Kissing butt for now, and on to casting my vote.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

6 is my favourite on that, good composition, nice colours with low contrast, almost like Ektar 100 film though i'm sure it's digital; the rest look like stock shots and don't grab me.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any more votes please guys? I have a feeling this is going to be a close one again. 

Thanks.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Have to agree with Maxtor this looks like it's going to be a close finish, keep them votes coming guys

Baz


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Katana said:


> 6 is my favourite on that, good composition, nice colours with low contrast, almost like Ektar 100 film though i'm sure it's digital; the rest look like stock shots and don't grab me.


Don't think many are stock photos, mine certainly isn't and was shot by myself


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

These are all fantastic photos. I've spent ages trying to make my mind up and still not ready to vote yet.
Well done to all for getting this far and scrambling my mind up. Though, at the moment, I'm favouring the non-tweaked ones.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Really hard to choose this month.

Great efforts guys.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

This is difficult. For quality of shot, it has to be number 1. For the best representation of the brief, (IMO) number 4.

Good luck all!


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

alexandjen said:


> Don't think many are stock photos, mine certainly isn't and was shot by myself


I said they *look like* stock shots, i didn't say they were stock shots; wasn't trying to imply people were passing off other peoples work. While they are technically well composed and exposed i just find them dull, just not my taste is all.

Have you ever thought about cross-posting the polls in off-topic or something to increase the chances of more people taking part? or is it against forum rules?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I like too many!!!!

:wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Katana said:


> 6 is my favourite on that, good composition, nice colours with low contrast, almost like Ektar 100 film though i'm sure it's digital; the rest look like stock shots and don't grab me.


I agree. There's some great photos, but nothing has made me jump out of my seat and go _wow!_ Great quality, just not the most exciting subjects. And to be fair, I think it was a difficult comp!

I chose 6 because that was the one that I looked at and became interested in the scene. Like I could step into it. It's not the best photographic quality there, but it is the one that invoked some sort of feeling, and I think that's what photography's about :thumb:


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

You put that much better than i could have, it's the only one that feels genuinely out of place (that being the theme and all). Most are staged or forced rather than a natural occurrence. Number 1 will win because it's a bright red thing against a desaturated nature shot to enhance colour contrast, obviously a well composed and processed shot, just not to my taste.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys, can we keep this thread for the votes please.


Thanks.


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

BTTT. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a few more days left to vote guys. Please take a minute to have your say on a winner. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I like too many!!!!
> 
> :wall::wall:
> 
> :lol:


Same Problem here


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No. 4 for me with 1 a close second :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump for the last day of voting !


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Not long now, still a bit a close on the voting!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This poll will close on 23-11-2010 at 08:28 PM



Maxtor.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

any last min voters?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

voted number 1


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

We have a winner guys.:thumb:

A big well done to Scrim-1- for his shot.

Thanks to all of you for your photos and votes.


Maxtor and Baz.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations to the winner :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow i actually win something, Thank you to everyone who voted and thanks to maxtor and auto detox for the comp and great prizes as always, was very close tho.. didnt like checking it every now and then lol
Thank you


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Wow i actually win something, Thank you to everyone who voted and thanks to maxtor and auto detox for the comp and great prizes as always, was very close tho.. didnt like checking it every now and then lol
> Thank you


Well done matey, well deserved :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations Mr Scrim, send me over your address details & I'll get this out for you asap :thumb:

Thanks to everyone that entered & voted a great close comp' with some great entries, thanks again Baz


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations Scrim :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Any prizes for Bronze? :lol:

Congrats Scrim :thumb:

drew


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations - a worthy winner amongst some tough competition. 

Drew you get to eat your smarties!!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done with your win
Looks like my mother voted for me again ,Thanks to my one voter :wave::wave:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Congratulations - a worthy winner amongst some tough competition.
> 
> Drew you get to eat your smarties!!


:lol: :thumb:

They went a long time ago 

drew


----------

